# Unhackable?



## kewllwek (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi!

This might be a dumb question to some of you guys but I could use some expert advice.

_As long as a firewall is working, and the user is not installing malware and allowing it internet access, or running into malicious websites, will the system be secure?_

The reason I ask this is because I am running a server for a multiplayer game and I have some competitors who may want to interfere with my server operation.

If this were the case, how would this be possible? Is it possible to exploit a well-known open port a game uses?

As you can see, I am not a total beginner at computers or networking, but obviously I don't know this for sure.

Thank you for reading this and any help! And if you could tell me _prevention measures_, I'd _really _be grateful!


----------



## gurvirj95 (Mar 17, 2011)

They can probably DDoS your server. It's illegal though and Idk if we're not allowed to discuss here. >.<


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

There's not technology that is unhackable. Having a firewall among other things makes you reasonably secure but its by no means impenetrable.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

That's right, a hardware firewall is a good solution to start with. Keep in mind that you need more prevention by updating and patching your server. Monitoring your system and network usage via log files.

A good firewall is to allow only the services needed and deny all. A second firewall can be added for the server via software and anti-virus/malware protection. Allowing only the necessary service and blocking all other.

Keep in mind that security is never a sure thing, firewall will not help you if there are vulnerability in the application or service you provide through the firewall.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

kewllwek said:


> Hi!
> _As long as a firewall is working, and the user is not installing malware and allowing it internet access, or running into malicious websites, will the system be secure?_


It would be impossible to be hacked with no Internet access.


----------

